# casting platform Height



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm using a 50qt yeti now but have been debating having a custom made. How tall should i shoot for? I'm thinking a little taller than the yeti and maybe a little wider.looking for comments thanks...


----------



## southboundchicken (Aug 21, 2015)

Make it as tall as you think you'll need and fish it, if you decide it's too tall just trim the legs


----------



## ronrml (Apr 22, 2013)

Also add a removable sissy bar on you custom platform for when you go out and search for them tripletail and cobs


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have normally used an 18" platform, but ended up getting a lower 14" platform and liked that height the best.


----------



## amjaynes (May 11, 2015)

I had one built 30" tall with a removable belly bar or sissy bar whichever you choose to call it. The surface to stand on is 20"x20" 

With it being so tall it has changed it to where the angler on the casting platform spots the fish first almost always now versus it used to be whoever was poling spotting the fish first.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

amjaynes said:


> I had one built 30" tall with a removable belly bar or sissy bar whichever you choose to call it. The surface to stand on is 20"x20"
> 
> With it being so tall it has changed it to where the angler on the casting platform spots the fish first almost always now versus it used to be whoever was poling spotting the fish first.


I was just going to comment about your CP. 30" is where its at!


----------



## southboundchicken (Aug 21, 2015)

A lot of it will be your comfort level In regards to how stable your boat is........ That why I say go a little tall and fish it then if your just not comfortable at that height you can usually trim the legs pretty easily


----------

